# Horse breeds that are easy keepers



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Like I said in the other thread you posted, along with temperament being an easy keeper isn't necessarily breed specific, it depends on the individual. Most(not all) stock horses tend to be easier keepers, but that's a generalisation, not a rule. 

Also, any well conformed, sound horse can safely jump up to 3'6".


----------



## Kimberly4403 (Sep 28, 2009)

sorry... its just that yes this will be my first horse, i have had plenty of experiences riding all sorts of breeds from clysdales to arabs to TB's. Which ever horse I get will need to live out all year round (will have some sort of shelter and rugs) so i want to make sure i get the right type of horse that can cope with that.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Any horse can cope with that, if given the time to adjust. My guys are out just about 24/7, unblanketed. And are very happy that way. A three sided shelter and plenty of hay is all you need to keep a horse happy. And also like I said, just make sure you get the horse based on its training level and suitability to you. And always, ALWAYS have fun.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I found that in general the Quarter Horse is hardy.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

We have some thoroughbreds that have been off the track for some time (not sure how long. I'm guessing 3+ years), that live just fine in the pasture. They have acclimated to being up north instead of in Arizona. They are pretty hardy and tolerate the different weather here pretty well.

My quarter horses are pretty easy keepers.  I will agree with Kassierae. It really depends on each specific horse. Just like with the horses my brother's fiance brought up. 1 of them was a pretty easy keeper and the other three were not. Of the two we have still here..both have turned into easy keepers now after almost a year.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I hear that haflingers are generally good keepers and it seems to have held true for me. As for jumping, they can do it and i've seen some pics of ones jumping pretty high (at least i'd think) but those are in austria. But good luck on your hunt for a horse!! : ]


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I think your going about this horse buying process all wrong.

Put breed aside, put color aside.

Decide on your budget for a horse, then go out and look for horses in your price range. Consulting a trainer you trust on this would be good as they will OBJECTIVELY tell you what kind of horse you are capable of handling and will help you find a horse SUITABLE for your riding level.

If you can't jump 3'6" why buy a 3'6" horse, if you can't afford a 3'6" horse why look at them. 

This is your 3rd thread asking about horse breeds....


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Quarter horses can do just about anything and are pretty easy keepers.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Void said:


> I think your going about this horse buying process all wrong.
> 
> Put breed aside, put color aside.
> 
> ...


Excellent response!


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

I bought my first horse in september, after having a lot to do with horses in our family, and I was looking for somthing that wasn't too old, and that I could at some point do some x country and a little jumping not necassarily competitive. I wanted somthing that could live out 24/7 and would be easy to look after.... I ended up with a three year old Welsh Cob. I will be able to do what I want to with him in time and I have to say it isn't ideal to get a young horse as a first horse but I went to see him and tried him we went back to see him 3 times and when we finally got him I knew I had made the right decision, we have our ups and downs and I know that we will both need lots of work to be able to get to where I want us to be.

So I would say that u need to make some decisions as u have already done (low maintanence etc) and think about what u want to do but. Keep an open mind, u will know the right horse when u see him/her


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

To add.. colour shouldn't be a factor in your decision I do agree 

good luck and happy horse hunting


----------



## Five Furlongs (Feb 7, 2010)

Horses that are great keepers that immediatly come to mind are quarter horses and most ponies. All horses are different but these breeds usually keep their weight well. As for jumping most ponies are good jumper, note most definatly NOT all, and you can get some amazing quarter horse jumpers, but some can't jump for their life. There is an awesome quarter horse at my barn who is an eventer. He will jump anything put in front of him but my horse on the other hand is not a great jumper. She could be but she is never going to be like this other horse. The way she is built is just not for jumping.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Going off breed traits, not exceptions, generally stock breeds (QH, ASH), Arabs, Mustangs, Welsh cobs, and most ponies are easy keepers. Stock breeds had to be tough and hardy and survive on less than perfect pasture and with less than perfect care. Arabs are obvious - they need to be incredibly hardy and self sifficient to make it as an endurance horse or sruvive in the deserts. Welsh Cobs and Ponies are descended from wild horses and once again, are usually left to their own devices so have adapted. Mustangs is obvious!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

For easy-keeping you want cold climate breeds - drafts, Fjords, Haflingers, Canadians, native ponies, Icelandics and Friesians (although I wouldn't recommend buying a friesian as a first horse). All of these breeds had to adapt to survive long winters. 

But don't count on your horse being an easy keeper when it comes time to working out your budget, because you never know. And who says you have to get a purebred anyway?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My haflingers are such easy keepers they made my QH & Paint that I used to own look like hard keepers in comparison! Haflingers are also known for being decent jumpers for their size and tend to love it. While they are more often used for jumping over in Germany, Austria & Italy - there are several here in the US that compete as jumpers - including a few of the stallions.


----------



## Roxy (Feb 15, 2010)

Kimberly4403 said:


> From previous posts and threads that I have read, i have come up with another question:
> 
> Which horse breeds tend to be fairly easy keepers (maintain good weight etc.) and out of those breeds which would make the better jumper?
> 
> *Sorry if this is in the wrong section didn't know which section it really belonged too


Well, Percherons cross Australian Ponies are quite low maintainence, I have one and she's fat (so she keeps on the weight) she's strong enough to carry me even though she's only like 13 hh and everything, she has a pretty good nature. Also Shetlands are really low maintainence. Umm... I don't think heavy chunky horses make good jumpers. Thoroughbreds are good at it but they're not easy to keep right. Northland ponies are really low maintainence but I don't know about their jumping abilities... umm... that's all I know, sorry. Seeya!!! :wink:


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

The Bashkir Curly's are extremly tough and enduring to the elements. Very easy keepers; our two live on air, basically lol


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

@ White Foot - haha I wish my QH'a were.

to the OP - In general it has nothing to do with breed, it is different from horse to horse. You just have to look for one marketed as such if you really want one.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Well since nobody has mentioned them, I'll chime in  Appaloosas! I have 3 and they are super easy keepers but then so are my Arab and Bashkir Curly. I agree with everyone else, it just depends on the particular horse!


----------



## deeb (Feb 17, 2010)

hello every body i want to say something to my dear members if one of them want any thing about horses history,training,breed or the parts of horse body and more they have to enter every thing about horses


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

The Arabs that I have worked with were all easy keepers, the quarter horses have been kind of 50/50, depends on how they are bred. My welsh cob is also a fairly easy keeper.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

The only "hard-keepers" I've come across are TB's, but I'm sure that's not the case for every TB that ever lived.  Any horse will get thin if not fed well. I've come across happy and easily kept Fjords, Appys, Quarter Horses, Paints, Arabs, a Welsh pony, a Welsh/Arab pony, all sorts of things. The best horse I've ever met as far as maintenance was a QH/Arab/Welsh cross. She never needed anything but the most basic of basic care.


----------

